# No sew circular needle holder



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

No sew circular needle holder
Cant get any easier than this, the 15-minute circular needle holder.

Nothing against sewing, I do have plans to make a placemat dpn holder ala the Grumperina method but I like this one for something a little different. Circular needles are inserted through the center holes in craft supply wooden spools and dangle by their cords.
Stuff you need
Wooden spools (mine were Large Barrel, 3/16&#8243; x 7/8&#8243;; 1/4&#8243; hole, 20 pcs from a craft store- the larger the hole the better)
Approx 1 1/2  2 yards floral wire (I believe mine was 28 gauge) You could also use large thread spools instead of throwing them in the trash.
Permanent markers (I used a silver paint pen and a sharpie)
Scraps of yarn or fabric
Glue (hot glue gun was weapon of choice for me)
Note on the spools  mine have 1/4&#8243; hole which fits up to a US size 10 needle. This was adequate for me, but if you require ones for larger sizes you can drill or use a needle file to enlarge the opening, or look for a larger diameter spool.
What to do with it
First, label all your spools with the appropriate needle size. For my end spools I wound a piece of scrap yarn around the spool and secured it with a dot of glue. A piece of fabric cut to size would also look nice. You could obviously embellish these however you like. I went with simplicity (also known as easy). Next cut a length of wire about 1 1/2  2 yards long, I just kinda eyeballed it. Thread wire though first spool and hold in half so both lengths of wire are equal. Following the diagram below, weave the wire in and out of each spool.

Then, once the last spool is wired on, twist the remaining two wire lengths around each other and fold into a hook shape. Trim ends and load up with all those unruly needles.




----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I would love to see the finished product- sounds like a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Finish product can be seen here:
http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah I see! Thanks. I pictured it with the needle tips in the spool holes and the cables hanging down. ;-)


----------



## DinkyRee (Sep 2, 2011)

I made basically the same thing using cardboard tubes and stapled them together. Not pretty but functional. Hangs behind the utility room door. LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My DD makes CD's for her classes so we have a lot of empty CD cases. I use them for my circs in the drop-in slotted bin, stick-on label on side, single disc size for most, double disc size for larger ndls. Less curl, and won't rip like the plastic or cello sleeve they come in.
I slip an index card telling where ndl is when I take one out. EG: "Connie's blue sweater--8 ndl 36" foot of bed box"
If I JUST GOTTA have THAT ndl, I can find it easily
Keeps plastic out of trash, keeps ndsl where I can get them easily when I need them and out of the way the rest of the time.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

this is a wonderful idea, thank you. This sure beats my elastic holing them all together.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann And San,

Last week I was on this site wondering how to keep those circulars straight. Got a couple great ideas, but am a procrastinator of anything that takes me away from knitting and quilting. YOur idea looks ultra quick.
In the meantime I went online to and bought a set of cheap bamboo needles because I needed a size 1. When I opened them this morning the coiled cord came out straight. The package said it was made with "memory reduction cording". Someone from KP recommended this site for needles but didn't mention that they seem to be coil-free. I'll still be hanging all mine just to keep them in one place. Love the spool idea. If interested site is:

http://www.eKnittingNeedles.com/


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for putting the link in for the circular needle holder, i did put it in as well as the pictures but for some reason it didn't all show. Being a newbie I haven't mastered insertions yet.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> My DD makes CD's for her classes so we have a lot of empty CD cases. I use them for my circs in the drop-in slotted bin, stick-on label on side, single disc size for most, double disc size for larger ndls. Less curl, and won't rip like the plastic or cello sleeve they come in.
> I slip an index card telling where ndl is when I take one out. EG: "Connie's blue sweater--8 ndl 36" foot of bed box"
> If I JUST GOTTA have THAT ndl, I can find it easily
> Keeps plastic out of trash, keeps ndsl where I can get them easily when I need them and out of the way the rest of the time.


Another brilliant idea! Thank you both for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Love the pattern DinkyRee you have as your picture...do you have the pattern and would you be willing to share it


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

'Neat' idea :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I made mine from PVC pipe connectors. So cheap and the holes are a good size for storing multiple needles.


----------



## ragshini (Feb 19, 2012)

this is a super idea, and now i know another way to use some of my old wooden spools. i was just thinking about donating the spools back to the thrift shop where i purchased them, glad i haven't done that yet. what a great reuse projecct.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I made mine from PVC pipe connectors. So cheap and the holes are a good size for storing multiple needles.


That's a great idea! I'm off to Home Depot tomorrow. I just love projects!!!


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Ann, this is an awesome idea! Love it!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

the spools would be my first choice they are so neat,
the only problem is finding enought o do the project.
How about narrow PVC pie, it is easy to cut and sand smooth.
If you choose the 1/2 inch that should be fine. 
Or any pipe that can be sanded easily.
Thanks for sharing I now keep mine in a large bank pouch,
not too functional the cables are somewhat tangled..


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> the spools would be my first choice they are so neat,
> the only problem is finding enought o do the project.
> How about narrow PVC pie, it is easy to cut and sand smooth.
> If you choose the 1/2 inch that should be fine.
> ...


I cut nothing. I used the small 1/2 inch PVC connectors that come in bags of 10. I would love to send a picture but cannot with an iPad. It is very neat and they are all the same size.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Rosewood513 said:
> 
> 
> > the spools would be my first choice they are so neat,
> ...


You are right !!!! I didn't think about those, that is fantastic, I will get them today or tomorrow. I even have the wire at home.
(I practically live in Home Depot - lol) I can see it in my head so I do not need a photo.
Thank you!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

i had this pattern for a while and had saved old spools from relatives estates. Finally put it together last week!. Easy peasy. An I do love it! It helps me locate the needle I need quicker, an takes up no shelf or desk space! :thumbup:


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> Mevbb said:
> 
> 
> > Rosewood513 said:
> ...


I made the one that MEVBB toldme about. It cost me about $3.00 I had the wire and strung the all together and put up my needlew and it looks great.
Thanks MEVBB


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

This is really clever. I might try it.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Whoever recommended the PVC pipe had a great no fuss idea. The cost at Home Depot was $1.6? and a little glue and a dry cleaning hanger made the hanger. It is hanging on one of those Christmas wreath hangers in my sewing room. Love it. Love this group.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I made mine from PVC pipe connectors. So cheap and the holes are a good size for storing multiple needles.


I am glad this was bumped up so I can show you what I made with your idea. I did go right out and get the PVC pipe, they were about .25 cents each I bought a dozen and here it is. I didn't label the numbers yet I am looking for sticker letters so it looks neater and I did not put all my needles on yet, some are occupied on projects


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> Mevbb said:
> 
> 
> > I made mine from PVC pipe connectors. So cheap and the holes are a good size for storing multiple needles.
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic. They aren't easy with an iPad. That's exactly it. I made mine a little longer and tied with crafters lacing ( the stuff kids make bracelets out of) only because I had it on hand.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Rosewood513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mevbb said:
> ...


I startd with 12, but I can add to it that is why I haven't put on numbers, I am not sure if I will need the very large or the very small since I only have so many favorites sizes but it is a great idea and looks nice too, I just want to straighten out the wires a bit.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Clever idea. I will make one of these!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Thanks this is a great idea and pretty easy looking to do too! Now just a need something for the single point collection!


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Mevbb,

Would love to see how you assembled you circular needle holder. There sure is a way to use the iPad for everything, as it's second to a laptop. Just my opinion. Thanks, Marg14


----------

